# Gastrointestinal Resection (Anastomosis) 7 mo old puppy. Been there?



## gzagar (Jul 12, 2016)

We are two weeks post surgery from our little girls Gastro R&A. This was a byproduct of a rock removal surgery two months ago. Let me give some more background:
Two months ago our puppy swallowed a rock that had to be removed (see picture) This was not going to pass through her GI. It was removed and needed a good month to heal and be back to normal (with some leakage but nothing major) Back to a regular exercise and play routine and she began to vomit and refuse food. An ultrasound revealed that the scar on the intestine had created enough of a ridge to entrap another section of the intestine, fold it under itself, and shut down her GI trac. In any case, we opted for a second surgery and will be going back tomorrow. For the most part (other than trying to keep her calm and rested) recovery has gone well...standard Royal Canin HP kibbles with some cottage cheese..on other days perhaps fresh chicken and white rice mix ( 2 parts rice to 1 part chicken) and she gobbled it up. All bowel movements seem good and we feel like we're close to getting her back out and active.
My reason for reaching out was to see if anyone else has gone through this before...and if so did you see any long term complications?
1: Absorption speed or quality of digested food?
2: Sensitivities to any certain foods post-op?
3: Activity limitations?
4: Follow up issues that needed related surgery?
5: Other

Any help is greatly appreciated....All I can add is thank goodness for pet insurance, which helped out somewhat.
Gordon


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh gosh what ascary experience you and your girl have been through. I don't know the answers to your questions, but hope the worst is behind you.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Gordon, so sorry about your pup's experience. That rock looks awful.

I think that you are doing the right thing by making sure you have the top surgeon in your area and following instructions. Not sure what anastomosis means here, if surgeon upper GI to lower etc? I sure hope the surgeon is highly skilled.

Results relating to your questions may be highly individual and related to the amount of resection (damaged tract etc.) and I've never had a dog have GI resection. In humans each additional surgery risks scar tissue and adhesions that may sometimes contribute to obstruction.

Good luck with this surgery tomorrow. We will hope she pulls through with no ill effects; she is young, that should work in her favor on your points. :-X


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your experience. I was not checking the forum updates for several days and have just found this post. How did the surgery go?


----------



## gzagar (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you all for your warm wishes..Nyla is doing well and healing up fine. Had to monitor food intake and bowel movements until it was determined we were out of the woods. The cone of shame is off and we are back out in the hills hiking and enjoying her! Whew!
Give your V and hug today!
Happy Holidays!


----------

